# How long have you been shooting your hunting bow for?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

When it comes to bows, it seems like a lot of guys change bows about as often as they change their underwear. You look at the classified ads in archery talk and the majority of the bows that are being sold there aren't more than a year or two or three old.

My wife and I have only been bow hunting since 2013 and bought our bows new that year. A Diamond Outlaw for me and a Bear Homewrecker for her. I've upgraded mine with a new rest (that hostage it came stock with was kind of junky) and we both have bee stinger stabilizers now. We put new strings on my wife's bow right from the get-go because the strings that came with her Homewrecker just plain old sucked. I'm going to have Alpinebowman put some new strings on mine soon as well. 

I imagine we will be shooting these 2 bows of ours for years to come. Sometimes I get an itch to look into other bows, but then I talk some sense into myself and realize i don't need one. My Outlaw will outshoot me, and with a 330 IBO speed it's not blazing fast compared to the new flagship bows of all the different bowmakers, but it still is PLENTY fast even with my shorter DL, heavy arrows, and limb bolts backed down a few turns. Anybody here shooting a bow more than 5 years old? Anything that's over 10 years old? Whatcha got?


----------



## Matapatos (Dec 2, 2012)

I started bow hunting in 2013 as well and I bought my Diamond Infinite Edge new that year all set up. I'm still shooting it now. I don't shoot as much as I should so the strings are still in good shape. I'll probably put new strings on it next year and keep shooting it. A few years down the road I'll give it to my boy to shoot and get me a new one. I'll shoot this one for 7-9 years before I replace it, I'm thinking.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a Pro Line I shot for 20 years. Finally blew the cam out of the limb 3 years ago. 
Was ugly, glad I had my glasses on. Still had a bit of a black eye, and got a welt on my arm. Loved that bow, killed many animals.......fit me like a glove.
Bought a PSE. Can't get it to fit me. Have to start looking again.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I've got a 30 year old Martin Warthog.Still shoot a few arrows out a her. Also a Mathews Solo Cam 9 years old. shoots Great. And a few Recurves that are old. I have a Howatt that Larry Hatfield who was one of Howatts bowyers said is about one out three made in the 50's .I sent him some pictures, he was shocked that the condition was excellent.,She still shoots Fandamntastic . It's just me that sucks.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I still shoot the same longbow I made back in the early 90s. It was a customer's bow who changed his mind after I already had it laminated up. I kept it as my own. Man I love that thing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The bow I used for rabbits this year is a Shakespeare Necedah 45# recurve I bought in 1967 or 1968. Has a lot of hours on it but it's a keeper, very straight limbs, no problems with the fiberglass. Every once in awhile I'll tape a reel on it and shoot some carp. 

I have a 1971 or 1972 37# Ben Pearson Colt recurve target bow that's a beauty but one limb is twisted a little. It has white fiberglass limbs on a real nice-lookin wood receiver and I use it for rabbit hunting in the snow. I'm trying to make a flu-flu bow out of it but haven't found the time to practice on things tossed in the air. 

My two Bowtech Allegiance compound bows are 2007 and 2008 builds; one "fast cam" set up for antelope and one "smooth" cam setup for deer and elk. Nice bows but kinda boring and I have no immediate plans to replace them. 

My dad got me started bow hunting deer in 1964, whitetails in Illinois. Not many bow hunters back in those days. Dad had Herter's and Bear recurves from the early 60s. I don't know whatever become of them. The Herter's was a neat bow, as well built as any recurve ever made. 

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I still use my bow from 2004. It's ibo rating is only 315 fps. I've killed a good buck with it every year except last year and I didn't spend one day on the hill with it. 

Imho nothing really anything out there in the last 12 or so years much better. They really hit the technological wall the last few years when it comes to bows. So unless you have to best your neighbor for some reason I don't think it's necessary to upgrade like a kid who lives with his mama every year. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Only 315 ? 

When I bought my browning accelerator bow in '83 it was the hot new bow. Was one of the first
"Hot cam" bows. It was amazing that it shot about 220. Had a cam blow up on that one after 3 years.
Was trying to shoot too light of arrows to get more speed.........

Like you said, the new bows are amazing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been shooting the same recurve bow for close to 45 years now ever since I built it while in the scouts one winter. I guess that I should say that I take it out every year and throw some cedar shaft arrows towards the target. There are times that I wonder just how I used to shoot that beast. 

For the last 20 I have been shooting a Browning compound. It still puts the arrows where they need to be when either target shooting or in the field. I've taken 11 deer and 2 bull elk with it and too many trees to even mention.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have been archery hunting since 2015. So, that's how long I have shot my ChillR.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

My latest Hunting bow is a 2013 Elite Answer. My other Hunting bow is a 2009 Elite GT500. I generally get a new bow every 3 or so years. I have had a grundle of different bows over the years. Speed is not what I am after, smoothness of draw and how it falls into the valley is what I look for. Also how much valley. I have shot hunting arrows as fast as 328 fps, but find that they are very difficult to keep under control unless you go to an expandable blade or a smaller broad head. I prefer cut on contact blades, so I have learned to slow the arrow down to around 315 for optimal control.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a friend who has a good philosophy--you can get a new bow when you've harvested with your current bow. Seems reasonable. 

As for me, I usually buy year-old models when the new ones are coming out. I save tons of money that way. I bought a 2005 Bowtech, sold it and bought a 2009 Diamond, sold it and bought a 2013 Strothers. That puts me at every four years, though I don't think I'll buy a new one. I like my Strothers too much, and it seems like the technology has plateaued. 

I wish I still had my PSE Stratoflite or Darton 45mx from my youth--just for sentimental reasons.


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm a bit of a bow addict. My current go-to bow is 3 years old, but I think I've cycled through 8 or 9 since then. Just picked up a Prime bow that I'm really liking. It may be my bow for this fall. Being married, I figure it's one and done, so trying different bows is my way for some variety I guess. :-?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I started bow hunting in 2002. My bow is Hoyt sport. Im still shooting it today. Yes I want a new bow and will be trying to buy a new one next year.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

My primary hunting bow is a 2008 bowtech equalizer. I've taken about 15 deer with my 08 and don't see a reason to look at new bows yet. It's a bit longer and heavier than newer models but otherwise the new bows don't really have anything on it.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

8 years, seems they don't like the bigger brace heights anymore, and I shoot an old Tomkat with 8 1/2 bh. Good speed and very forgiving. I can shoot with all my winter gear on and never worry about hitting my bulky clothes. Buddy I shoot 3d with dropped $900-$1300 every year for 6 straight years, and asked me this year if he is shooting any better. Well if he had to ask, you probably figured out the answer already.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Still shooting a 2004 Hoyt Ultratec.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I got my Outlaw, Dec 2013. First year I hunted was 2014.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I started hunting when I was 14. Have used longbows and Recurve's. I got my first compound in 01 and i usually get a new bow every three years. Currently I am shooting a Carbon Matrix and going to move to the carbon Defiant. I normally shoot my bow 4 times a week around a hundred arrows every time i shoot. During the summer I get out to as many 3d and events as possible. I know I am not a typical shooter but I enjoy it alot. So due to me using it so often I look for a new one every couple years due to technology and other features.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I have upgraded a bit lately but always buy bows a year old or more, currently have a 2012 elite answer and last year picked up a 2014 hoyt carbon spyder cause the deal was too good to pass up.

I am still thinking that I shoot the elite a bit more accurately and should get that one set back up.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I usually shoot the same bow for about 5 years or so, then I get the itch to get a new one. Last year I bought a 2014 PSE DNA SP and it is great. Very fast and very quiet. I still have my 2003 Hoyt Ultratec and an early 90's PSE that was modified with High Country cams. I killed a pile of deer with each of those bows and the sentimental value far outweighs the paltry price I could get for them if I sold them.


----------

